# Leichter Fullface Helm?!



## Daniel121 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hay Leute.

Ich hab mal ein bischen in der SuFu gestöbert und bin irgendwie zu keinem Ergebniss gekommen.

Klar muss man die Helme anprobieren aber es gibt doch sicher ein paar Helme die einfach gut sind und welche von vielen Bikern gefahren werden.
Welche Helme sind das denn?

Der Helm sollte leicht sein und vorallem gut belüftet.

Danke. 

Frohes Fest.

Daniel


----------



## Johnny Jape (25. Dezember 2008)

keine Ergebnisse gefunden 

dann such noch einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (25. Dezember 2008)

*Kombinationen zw. Tourenhelm und Fullface* (abnehmbarer Kinnschutz), eher für Enduro-Touren als für Bikepark/Downhill geeignet:

- *MET Parachute* (sehr leicht und super belüftet, aber auch zerbrechlich)
- *Casco Viper* (schon stabiler, aber etwas schwerer und weniger gut belüftet)


Sehr leichte *Fullfaces* um 850 gr:

- *Specialized Deviant* (für nen echten Fullface super belüftet, auch die Nicht-Carbonversion sehr leicht. Anpassung an Kopfgröße durch Spannband wie bei XC-Helmen. Daher sitzt er nicht straff am Kopf, wie Fullfaces es eigentlich tun sollen, was ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig finde. Trotzdem sehr gute Noten in Schutztests)

- *MET Armadillo* (für nen echten Fullface gut belüftet, als Nicht-Carbonhelm sehr leicht. Sehr weiche Polsterung. Daher sitzt auch dieser Helm nicht so straff am Kopf, wie Fullfaces es eigentlich tun sollen. Kopfform muss zum Helm passen)

- *Kali Aatma Carbon* (superleichter MX-Helm, sehr teuer, Belüftung nicht überragend, Schutzwirkung wg. MX-Standard deutlich höher als bei Fullfaces für MTB)

Du wirst also immer einen Kompromiss zwischen Belüftung und Schutz finden müssen, je nach Einsatzzweck. Meine Empfehlungen wären Casco Viper für Endurotouren und Specialiced Deviant für den Park bei eher spaßigem Fahren. Für Downhill den Kali Aatma.

Der Sir


----------



## farbenfroh (25. Dezember 2008)

fury


----------



## Female (25. Dezember 2008)

Giro Remedy


----------



## acardipane (25. Dezember 2008)

Specialized Deviant
Top


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Dezember 2008)

Fury und Remedy wiegen > 1 kg.


----------



## Piefke (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich häng mich mal mit rein, ich such auch einen leichten, gut belüfteten Fullface. Für Bikepark hab ich noch einen MX-Helm, ich suche eher was für FR-Touren:

Wie sind die folgenden?
Bell - Bellistic DH Helm 2008
iXS - Sycorax Full Face Freeride Helm
NC-17 DH Helm Pro Line


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Dezember 2008)

Alle zu schwer und zu wenig belüftet für Touren. Es sei denn, du setzt das Ding nur für den Downhillteil der Tour auf und hängst es sonst an Lenker oder Rucksack. Dann sind Gewicht und Belüftung aber auch zweitrangig.

Auf Strecken, wo du auch mal länger treten musst, geht als echter Fullface allenfalls der Deviant, sonst nur Parachute oder Viper. Auf richtigen Uphills wird aber auch der Deviant zu warm (jedenfalls im Sommer )


----------



## Stompy (26. Dezember 2008)

Der Parachute geht aber mal gar nicht!
Der Kinnschutz ist eher gefährlich als hilfreich. Der Bügel ist dünn und weich, in der Mitte zusammengeschraubt (Sollbruchstelle) und hat ein scharfkantiges Profil auf der Innenseite. 
Wenn der Bügel einen Schlag abbekommt, drückt es einem die Kanten auf der Innenseite ins Gesicht. Das kann ganz böse ausgehen.

Deshalb eher noch einen normalen Halbschalen Helm als den Parachute.


----------



## Piefke (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte erst den Viper im Visier. Aber nachdem es mich kürzlich beider Abfahrt von meinem Hausberg ordentlich gelegt hat (Helmkontakt mit Baum - seitlich, zum Glück Fullface aufgehabt), hab ich Zweifel daran, was der im Ernstfall aushält. Der Helm wird nur bergab oder auf Singletrails getragen, bergauf und unterwegs kommt der an den Lenker. Trotzdem ist mir da das Gewicht und im Sommer dir Belüftung nicht unwichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farbenfroh (26. Dezember 2008)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Fury und Remedy wiegen > 1 kg.



ob 850 gramm oder 1100 gramm also darauf kommt es ja nun wirklich nicht an...finde ich


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ist zum Teil eine Geschmacksfrage wie beim Leichtbau bei Bikes. 

Und wenn der Threadersteller nach einem leichten Helm fragt, nenne ich ihm keine Helme, die durchschnittliches Gewicht haben.

Außerdem ist es eine Sicherheitsfrage. Denn auf einen 1.1 kg Helm der schlecht belüftet ist verzichtest du auf einer Tour bestimmt eher oder setzt ihn wirklich nur zum Downhill auf, dann schützt er auch nicht z.B. auf Trailstrecken. 

Und vor allem: ein leichterer Helm belastet die Halswirbelsäule beim Sturz weniger. Besonders dann, wenn du beim Stürzen durch die Gegend geschleudert wirst.


----------



## axl65 (27. Dezember 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal mit rein, ich such auch einen leichten, gut belüfteten Fullface. Für Bikepark hab ich noch einen MX-Helm, ich suche eher was für FR-Touren:
> 
> Wie sind die folgenden?
> Bell - Bellistic DH Helm 2008
> ...



Trägst sich sehr angenehm und ist imho sehr leicht.Aber Du wirst nichts ums anprobieren kommen.
In einem Fürther Geschäft haben wir Specialized Helme probiert,
der in M war viel zu klein,der in L drehte sich dann locker ums Haupt.
Der Bell Helm passte mir sofort wie angegossen,denke da ist die Kopfform sehr entscheidend und da solltest Du auf jeden Fall Dein Augenmerk mit drauf legen.
Dir viel Glück beim Finden!!! 

axl


----------

